# Is He Black, Bay, or Black bay???



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I've always wondered EXACTLY what Cinny is. His previous owner told me he was homozygous black, but I have learned that a lot of horse owners around here don't know a lot about colors, etc., including this person.

In the winter he is pitch black. The deepest black you could ever believe. He stays black most of spring but by the end of summer is more like a dark to light bay depending on how much turnout he's had and/or Black As Knight supplement. I thought if I posted some pics and a copy of his genetics the people who know more would know.

Another question I have is that his registration still has his 1 week old foal pic so I am thinking of sending APHA an update. Would it be best to send in Black Cinny, or faded Cinny in your opinion?

Here is his breeding. It doesn't say what his mom (Poteets Taffy Gun) is but she is owned by a friend and I know that Taffy is a Sorrel








Winter








Summer


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm thinking after the BAB thread, he might be Bad *** Brown too.....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I'm thinking after the BAB thread, he might be Bad *** Brown too.....


Haha I was just gonna say he might be a BAB..That would be my guess..But then again I'm no color expert:lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know, is it even possible to get a brown from a Sorrel/Black crossing? I'm thinking I remember from somewhere that it's not.


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

He could be brown but I bed he's faded black. Most browns (there are exceptions) will have some brown on the nose or flank. 

Here's a thread with a horse, very similar in color, who tested black. 

Black-ish mare | Equine Color Genetics


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks like a liver chestnut (which I think is basically brown?) but I think he has to have that mealy brown on his nose in the winter to be considered brown? From his winter coat I would say he's black. GORGEOUS by the way!

ETA: Sun-faded blacks don't usually look like that, do they? His legs still look brown, and I thought that even the most sun-faded horses stay black toward the bottom of their legs...?


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I don't know, is it even possible to get a brown from a Sorrel/Black crossing? I'm thinking I remember from somewhere that it's not.


It is possible to get a brown from a black x chestnut. It just needs the foal to get an E from the black parent and At from the chestnut.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, for one thing, with a sorrel dam he sure isn't homozygous black!
He quite honestly looks like "none of the above" to me. He doesn't sunfade like a typical black, nor does he have the red/fawn points you usually see on a brown. Then again, your photos aren't the clearest, so...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Black, he's fading in the summer.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you guys think I should wait for winter when he gets his black coat to take his registration pics?


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Whatever colour he is - he is gorgeous.
I would wait to take black snaps for registration.


----------

